# shower gift



## Cigaloune

Hello everyone! 
What's the French for 'a shower gift'? I don't know exactly what it means. There are bridal shower gifts and shower gifts for children. 
I've found this expression in a document about an apron that was not made to be used in the kitchen but rather as 'a shower gift'. 
cadeau de mariage???


----------



## Micia93

le WR propose "fête" (AE) pour "shower"
étrange, non ? mais ça pourrait coller ...


----------



## franc 91

Have a look at this -
http://www.favorsdepot.com/bridal-shower-favors.htm
to shower gifts on someone - 'inonder' quelqu'un de cadeaux, donc les cadeaux à inonder


----------



## Shayrubine

I think it refers to the commonly organized "showers" that American throw. Like baby showers, bridal showers...

It is not common in Europe (at least not in my country!) to throw a party for the arrival of a baby like Americans do.

So maybe your "shower gift" is something that you would offer if you were invited to a baby shower (mainly clothes for the future baby, books, etc) or a bridal shower (condoms, sex toys, kitsch stuff & funny accessories, like an apron that says "I'm HOT" or whatever... etc).


----------



## sejean

A shower gift is different from a wedding gift. A "shower" is a party held either before a woman gets married ("bridal shower") or before she gives birth ("baby shower"). The idea is to “shower” the woman with practical gifts and advice (ie, to bestow gifts and advice on her). Traditionally, showers were women-only events, although modern showers can include men and women.

Perhaps I am mistaken but my understanding is that showers are largely an American phenomenon. I don't know whether the tradition of showers exists in any francophone countries.


----------



## Shayrubine

sejean said:


> A shower gift is different from a wedding gift. A "shower" is a party held either before a woman gets married ("bridal shower") or before she gives birth ("baby shower"). The idea is to “shower” the woman with practical gifts and advice (ie, to bestow gifts and advice on her). Traditionally, showers were women-only events, although modern showers can include men and women.
> 
> Perhaps I am mistaken but my understanding is that showers are largely an American phenomenon. I don't know whether the tradition of showers exists in any francophone countries.


 
Et voilà! Completely agree with you!


----------



## Quaeitur

Pour un_ bridal shower gift_ on peut dire: *cadeau *_(offert lors de la fête) _*d'enterrement de vie de jeune fille*. Un peu long, mais ça explique ce que c'est 

Un _baby shower gif_t est équivalent au *cadeau de naissance* en France, qui est, lui, offert après la naissance, alors que la _baby shower_ se tient avant.


----------



## John Butters

Shower parties - as described above - were very common in Scotland 50 years ago!


----------



## sejean

It should be noted that a bridal shower is very different from a bachelorette party (or "hen party" -- I think -- in the UK). Bridal showers often feature great aunts, cucumber sandwiches and twee party games like making a wedding dress out of toilet paper. Bachelorette parties often feature renting a limousine with your girlfriends and going bar hopping while being obnoxiously loud and drunk and wearing what I can only describe as "penis paraphernalia." 

I apologize if any or all of that didn't make much sense. We have elaborate and strange wedding rituals in the US.


----------



## Cigaloune

Thanks a lot everybody for your answers. 
So, if  I understand correctly: 
bridal shower gift  = cadeau d'enterrement de vie de jeune fille
baby shower gift = cadeau de naissance (qui est offert lors d'une fête organisée avant la naissance du bébé.)


----------



## franc 91

Non, pas tout à fait - pour la future mariée c'est une occasion plûtot formelle pour l'aider à créer son futur ménage - un peu comme une présentation de sa liste de mariage devant les autres membres de la famille, sauf que là, le choix des cadeaux appartient à la famille. Est-ce que vous avez regardé le site que je vous ai indiqué? Le déroulement et les origines de cette fête familiale y sont bien expliqués.


----------



## Santana2002

I think that _'cadeau de future maman'_ peux convenir pour 'baby shower gift'


----------



## Micia93

Santana2002 said:


> I think that _'cadeau de future maman'_ peux convenir pour 'baby shower gift'


 
yes, but it would suggest that the gift is for the mother, not the for the baby
is it the case ?


----------



## Kecha

Micia93 said:


> yes, but it would suggest that the gift is for the mother, not the for the baby
> is it the case ?


I think it can be both!


----------



## Santana2002

I might be mistaken but I always believed that a baby-shower gift could be either something for the new baby _or_ something which a new mum might find useful or nice to have for herself.  Perhaps an American can clarify if the baby shower gift is uniquely an item for the baby or not?


----------



## OLN

_baby shower gift_ n'est pas exactement un cadeau de naissance puisque l'enfant n'est pas encore né ; je me demande à ce titre quelle est la pratique lorsque l'accouchement se passe mal (et de même, mais c'est moins tragique, lorsqu'un des futurs mariés se fait la malle la veille du mariage).

cadeau (de naissance ou de mariage) *anticipé* ?


----------



## Amy10027

This might sound strange, because in Morocco (I am Moroccan) there is a tradition called shower gift. it is a shower taken by the bride and her close female cousins and sisters to prepare her for her wedding


----------



## Meille

A baby shower gift can be for the future mother as long as it has something to do with babies.


----------



## Kecha

"anticipé" suggère que le cadeau est donné en avance, donc il n'y aurait pas d'autres cadeaux le jour du mariage ou après la naissance !

"cadeau pré-naissance" serait plus correct (mais plus moche).

La distinction "bridal shower" et "bachelorette/hen party" n'existant pas en France, je trouve "cadeau d'enterrement de vie de jeune fille" adéquat.


----------



## franc 91

Moi pas tout du tout - il n'y a aucune idée d'enterrement, justement on regarde vers l'avenir.


----------



## Kecha

franc 91 said:


> Moi pas tout du tout - il n'y a aucune idée d'enterrement, justement on regarde vers l'avenir.


"Enterrement de vie de jeune fille" est l'expression consacrée pour "bachelorette/hen party". Ça n'a pas le sens d'un "enterrement" littéral triste et plein de regret : comme ailleurs, c'est une fête, et on fait des cadeaux à la future mariée.

Mais à l'inverse des "bachelorette/hen party", les "Bridal shower" ne sont pas entrées dans la culture française, donc la distinction me parait difficile à faire en traduction, à moins d'ajouter une très longue note. A moins de considérer que finalement, on célèbre ses "fiançailles", mais c'est encore différent (décidément, que de fêtes et de cadeaux, il faut que je me marie !!)


----------



## carog

Amy10027 said:


> This might sound strange, because in Morocco (I am Moroccan) there is a tradition called shower gift. it is a shower taken by the bride and her close female cousins and sisters to prepare her for her wedding



Does the future bride literally take a shower? And do you have a French word for it?


----------



## mathilde70

Et pour revenir à la question d'origine, il arrive aussi que la future mariée prépare un petit cadeau pour chacune des invitées à la "shower", un objet de déco ou un accessoire de mode par exemple.
Est-ce que le tablier ne serait pas un cadeau pour remercier les invitées ? (chacune reçoit un magnifique tablier avec son nom brodé sur la poche )


----------



## Quaeitur

Les traditions sont différentes d'un pays à l'autre, donc, soit on utilise une longue explication, soit on cherche des équivalences dans les traditions, soit on invente une traduction.

Dans les deux cas mentionnés ici, le plus simple pour moi est d'utiliser la seconde solution: bridal shower, c'est plus ou moins l'enterrement de vie de jeune-fille et la baby shower gift, un cadeau de naissance. 

Peu importe que les traditions varient un peu dans leur forme, ce qui compte pour moi ici, c'est l'idée.


----------



## sejean

Santana2002 said:


> I might be mistaken but I always believed that a baby-shower gift could be either something for the new baby _or_ something which a new mum might find useful or nice to have for herself.  Perhaps an American can clarify if the baby shower gift is uniquely an item for the baby or not?



Yes they can be both. These days mothers-to-be usually register at a store or stores for the specific gifts they want. They might put everything from burp cloths and diaper wipes to cribs and strollers (prams) on their registry list. Also infant "toys," clothes, etc. Basically everything you need for a baby!

The basic idea is that your friends and family help absorb the cost of welcoming a baby. If you receive most of the gifts before the baby arrives, then you know what you do or don't have to purchase yourself.


----------



## Cigaloune

Thanks for all your suggestions and your link Franc91!


----------



## OLN

Kecha said:


> "anticipé" suggère que le cadeau est donné en avance, donc il n'y aurait pas d'autres cadeaux le jour du mariage ou après la naissance !


Dans ma maigre expérience, une même personne n'est pas tenue d'offrir des cadeaux à la fois avant et après une naissance. Est-il habituel que les invités à une "baby shower" se penchent une deuxième fois sur une liste de cadeaux (registry) ?


----------



## Amy10027

carog said:


> Does the future bride literally take a shower? And do you have a French word for it?



Indeed, the future bride literally takes a shower with some female members of her faqmily (sisters and cousins). It takes at least two hours. I am sorry, I don't think there is a French word for that.


----------



## Kecha

OLN said:


> Dans ma maigre expérience, une même personne n'est pas tenue d'offrir des cadeaux à la fois avant et après une naissance. Est-il habituel que les invités à une "baby shower" se penchent une deuxième fois sur une liste de cadeaux (registry) ?


Non, mais si tu offres un "cadeau de mariage anticipé" à la "bridal shower", ça veut dire que tu n'offres rien au mariage, alors qu'en général on fait soit les deux, soit seulement le deuxième, mais rarement l'inverse !

On ne fait pas de "baby shower" en France, mais si on en faisait je suppose que la personne peut décider ou non de faire un "cadeau de naissance" par la suite. Je trouve la culture moins codé autour du bébé qu'autour du mariage : ne pas faire de cadeau de naissance peut passer (si on n'est pas de la famille directe), mais ne pas faire de cadeau de mariage si on est invité, ça serait mal vu...


----------

